# Alum Creek fishing tips.



## esaloom (Jul 20, 2011)

I fish on alum creek very often and have caught crappie, bluegills, bass, catfish, saugeye, and even a 49 inch muskie! My question is, however, can some of you guys tell me your spots for shore fishing that work well? Thanks


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I hear if you turn left at the big oak, crawl through the multiflora rose thicket, take another left at the walnut tree, fight through the osage stand, take another left at the honey locust, walk the same distance you crawled through the rose thicket that there is good fishing there.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing very good! Where are you catching all of these fish? :0)


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

Muskarp, That spot is awesome! :B


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

My tip to you. People on here do not like it when your first post is asking for spots. If you do as you see here, the trolls come out from under the bridge and say hello.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

To reach my best spot, I park on Polaris Parkway and walk upstream 2.47 miles per my GPS. There is a big snag that I crawl through right before the my spot, just watch out for the skunk that lives in the snag. I normally use Smithwick 8inch suspended Rouge in clown color or a ReactionInnovation Sweet Beaver Double Wide in white trash on 4 pound line. 
Good luck.


----------



## Junglecat (Jun 4, 2006)

I have just started fishing there (mostly for musky) but have only found some crappie so far. It sounds like you are doing better than I have in my boat so far. 

I will have to try to remember some of those spots suggested ;-) 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

